# Where can I buy bathroom walls like those used in Re-Bath?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

On the internet, in local plumbing supply houses, big box stores, etc...
Ron


----------



## xray316 (Mar 13, 2011)

*I have not see it there*

I do not see anything close to the level of quality of the rebath walls sold in retail stores.... I do see cheaper/thinner surrounds, but the rebath have a nice rounded tile like finish on the edges, and seem thicker..... anyone else?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I do not see anything close to the level of quality of the rebath walls sold in retail stores...


And still........the Re Bath prices are absurd???

Go figure!


----------



## xray316 (Mar 13, 2011)

..... listen, I am willing to pay more that the really cheap stuff at home depot, but NOT $5000 more that rebath charges!

I just want to know where you can buy similar stuff that rebath uses..... it has gotta be somewhere.....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

xray316 said:


> ..... listen, I am willing to pay more that the really cheap stuff at home depot, but NOT $5000 more that rebath charges!
> 
> I just want to know where you can buy similar stuff that rebath uses..... it has gotta be somewhere.....


That is the* best* plastic money can buy.
Ron


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome xray316, to the best DIY'r site on the web.

Ah yes, the ole, I want the best quality but.....you know. 

You could have it tiled, for the same as a high quality surround.

Mark


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

xray316 said:


> ..... listen, I am willing to pay more that the really cheap stuff at home depot, but NOT $5000 more that rebath charges!
> 
> I just want to know where you can buy similar stuff that rebath uses..... it has gotta be somewhere.....


I want to get a Mercedes too, but I cant seem to find anything similar for less..


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jackofall1 said:


> Welcome xray316, to the best DIY'r site on the web.
> 
> Ah yes, the ole, I want the best quality but.....you know.
> 
> ...


Best bet right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Re Bath is a "system" that that company has spent decades developing. It is very possible that their products are proprietary and maybe even patented. It is certainly understandable that maybe (just maybe) the products they use can't be found anywhere else. They can charge any price they feel is reasonable. If someone considers their costs "absurd" then they don't have to buy the products. Insisting the identical products are available somewhere else is what's absurd.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

To me the rebath still looks like cheesy plastic. Consider a solid surface corian like material. I've seen it done in hotel baths. Typically it's 4 eqal width slabs one each on the end walls and 2 on the back wall. They are screwed on and seams and holes caulked. Still not as nice looking as tile but an upgrade from rebath for probably a lot less money.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I know someone who had a bathroom re-done by one of those companies (don't know which).

The guy who came out said that the plastic was PVC. You can buy sheets of PVC at a sign shop. You can't buy them with the molded details. I'm guessing that the company uses a vacuum press to put the patterns on the sheets. 

In other words, they buy plain plastic, and own a factory to turn the raw material into the finished product. It's not something you can buy off-the-shelf. 

What you really pay for with these companies is the speed. They typically come in and measure one day, then show up and do the install in less than a day. With tile it's going to be a lot longer than a day. Not a big problem if you have more than one bath maybe. 

Personally, I wouldn't want PVC walls in my house. The stuff scratches too easily.


----------



## RachaelwReBath (Jan 19, 2011)

Xray316, 
I'm sorry to hear that price has been a deterrant in your bathroom remodel. 
As a few commenters have mentioned, we offer high-quality products, a professional installation process and a lifetime warranty on all Durabath SSP products. Many of our locations also offer affordable financing options. If you would like to discuss these financing options, please call 1-800-BATHTUB. 
Please contact Lisa O’Rander in the Re-Bath customer service department directly at (480) 844-1575 ext. 147 or by email at [email protected] if there's anything we can help you with. 
Rachael, on behalf of the Re-Bath corporate office


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Well...that was decent!
Not very many companies get directly involved in forums such as this.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

There is such a thing as customer service!?!?! Wow. Not my cup o'tea. But I'm sure to mention it if someone asks me about these systems.

*going to bed happy because some companies still care.


----------



## RachaelwReBath (Jan 19, 2011)

Bud and Leah,

Thank you for your kind words. We monitor the social space to better serve our valuable customers. Please don’t hesitate to reach out if there is anything we can assist you with.

Thanks again,
Rachael, on behalf of the Re-Bath corporate office


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*how many companies invest their net worth to develop concepts/products then nurture it to success only to witness others trying to undercut the originators ? there's only 1 warren buffet yet look how many hangers-on he faces ? lesson to the op - if you want what they got, you pay their price,,, if you can't/won't, they'll still be serving others ! its business, not personal*


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Rachel, I have a question. What do you tell customers when they say "Wow, that's a lot of money"? I can tell you that I can buy a brand new tub and materials to tile around it for a lot less than the custom fitted tub insert and surround the your company and Bathfitters sell.

Another question might be why you and not Bathfitters?


----------



## 08087 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've used ReBath in 2 rental units I have without problem. A tile bath would have been just about the same (1K more) price and would have looked nicer but with a tenant you can run into problems with tile. If the grout leaks or a tile come lose and they don't make you aware of it you will run into other problems with mold or ceiling/floor problems.

We went with Rebath, they were in and out as per the plan, cleaned up after themselves and I even asked the plumber that installed/hooked up our 1st. unit to add a new shut off valve under the sink and he did without a song and dance (I think an extra $50) got it done.

The product, now 5 and 4 yrs. old respectively still looks new, no leaks, no problems.

Sure I wish I could find something of better quality in the big box stores and do it myself but for me it was worth it and continues to be.

1 happy customer


----------



## RachaelwReBath (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim,

Thanks for your question. 

At Re-Bath, many homeowners don’t have time to dedicate to a full bathroom remodel. Also, many of our customers only have one bathroom in the home, so our quick and clean remodel allows them to transform their bathroom in as little as a day or two, reducing their time without a functional bathroom. 

Our advantage over other companies is our proprietary DuraBath SSP bathtub liners and professional installation process. The DuraBath SSP material is a high quality product backed by a Lifetime Guarantee. We also take pride in providing a quick, convenience and thorough installation process with our trained installers. 

I’m happy to answer any other questions you may have, but if you’d like to talk to someone at Re-Bath about our products and services, you can contact Lisa O’Rander in the Re-Bath customer service department directly at (480) 844-1575 ext. 147 or by email at [email protected].

Thanks again,
Rachael on behalf of the Re-Bath corporate office


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*keyword ' propriety ',,, attagirl, rachael :thumbsup:*


----------



## JasIMI (Mar 31, 2011)

You can also go with cultured marble - never worry about leaks or groutlines, and you can still get the tile look you want. :thumbup:


----------

